# Frightprops hypocrisy



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Hi SPOOKMART,

Thank you for bringing this to our attention when it happened a couple of weeks ago. We immediately took down the video and also another that had just been posted by the same employee. I completely agree that this is unacceptable and sincerely apologize. We take copyright infringement very seriously and am dumbfounded on how this could have happened. It has never happened in the past and will not happen in the future. The employee that did this has been dealt with appropriately. Their (unacceptable) excuse was "I thought it was a Distortions video". Clearly not ok.

I did respond to the e-mail you sent us but it bounced tight back due to a bad address ('halloweenskletons at live.com').
Please do not hesitate to contact me personally in the future at doug at frightprops.com

Sincerely yours,

Doug.
President / FrightProps


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

We take copyright infringement very seriously? Funny Doug that you chime in with an illegal re-casting story considering you are KNOWINGLY selling illegal copies of my FSMM skull model. My model was created and holds the copyright since 2010. I have talked to you in person. You are dishonest and cavalier. Hypocrisy for sure.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked at both skulls and yes it's pretty obvious it was a duplication. Thanks btw Skull Shoppe for that tidbit. I used to sell your skulls through Skeleton Store. I was well known by SS certainly(I'd call up and it would be like OMG it's Billy!!! Like instead of Beatlemania, Billymania).I was also well known by Frightprops and any other reseller because of all the selling I was doing. It's ridiculous for Frightprops to suggest their employee mistook my video for Distortions. Please someone post pictures of Ed & Marsha in the garden. Do they even have time for that sort of thing? They rarely do. Many of their props have no videos, poor pictures. Not really representative of their products. Even Frightprops is missing a video of their talking skull based upon Skull Shoppe's skull! LOL You can tell by the teeth, nose bridge detail, and overall shape. It looks softer, latex mold? If you were to go back to SS, I was the only one making videos then and their photos were awful. I'm not even claiming to be some great photographer or cinematographer but I create product videos to try to help me not the next guy. It can get expensive ordering Distortions props and making videos. They're all over sized(box)and relatively heavy when traveling long distances. Couldn't figure out how to contact me. That's a laugh. all you had to do is read the description of the video you took and it had a link to my Ebay store. Type in any of my store names and they will come up right away. There is only one way to remedy this matter.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)




----------

